# Seneca



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Seneca Lake water status. Is it clear or muddy. Plan on fishing it tomorrow.

Thanks, Snuff


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Upper end is muddy. Main lake is fine.


----------



## acesand8's (5 mo ago)

How about Now?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Had some toadstranglers early this week, but should be cleared up by now.


----------

